# An irishman's first drink with his son



## Larry Lyons (Apr 30, 2015)

I was reading an article last night about fathers and sons,
And memories came flooding back of the time
I took my son out for his first drink.
Off we went to our local bar, which is only two blocks from the house.
I got him a Miller Genuine. He didn't like it so I drank it.

Then I got him an Old Style, he didn't like it either, so I drank it

It was the same with the Coors and the Bud.
By the time we got down to the Irish whiskey,

I could hardly push the stroller back home.


----------

